# My beloved Sox xxxx



## soxy (Mar 26, 2009)

My pictures of my beautiful cat Sox who died 23rd March 2009 aged 29. I miss you so much baby. xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics.
RIP Sox xxx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry for your loss sleep well little one


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful boy. RIP Sox


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely Pictures of Sox 

Was he an indoor cat?
What do you think contributed to him living so long? was it just purley TLC


----------



## soxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> Lovely Pictures of Sox
> 
> Was he an indoor cat?
> What do you think contributed to him living so long? was it just purley TLC


Hi

No he was an outdoor cat but the last few years he stayed in a lot more. I just think i kept him on a good diet and he absolutey loved milk and cheese : ) He ate Iams biscuits and Gormet food mostly so I like to think that I helped him live a long and happy life.


----------



## soxy (Mar 26, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Beautiful pics.
> RIP Sox xxx


How cute are your cats xxxxx


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry that you have lost him, but sadly one thing that is guaranteed in life is death 
I am sure he is looking down on you with appreciation of the fantastic life you gave him


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that sox had passed away, he was very old and many dont reach that age, he was well loved to live all that time, he had many journeys through his life but this was his last,
memories will alway live forever in our hearts as he walks again them steps
again,
bless his heart he was strong right to the end, hes so special and still well loved.
run free sox you are not alone.
R.I.P. dear sox


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pictures of Sox.
You were both lucky to of found each other.
R.I.P Sox


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for taking to time to show us Soxx...


Can you remeber they day you got him??


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  he was a beautiful cat. wow, 29 years old 

R.I.P little one x x x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

He is lovely, rip little sox

29 is one grand old age for a cat! must have had a long happy life with you


----------



## soxy (Mar 26, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Thank you for taking to time to show us Soxx...
> 
> Can you remeber they day you got him??


Hello

I don't remember when we got him. I am 29 myself so would have been a baby. He was like my brother in a way. I told him all my secrets and everything. I am heartbroken that he has gone : (


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! Take Care and R&#304;P Sox


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your lovely Sox  I can only imagine how devastating it must be to lose him after being your life-long companion. And what a wonderfully long life he had thanks to your loving care. 
RIP Sox xx


----------

